# Schleifengeschwindigkeit



## xcaver (10. Jan 2013)

Tachschien =D 
ich hab mal so ne frage ^^ kann man die geschwindikeit beispielsweise einer for schleife verlangsamern oder generel verändenr ?? 
ich möchte gerne das meine schleife langsamer abläuft da sie bei jedem durchgang auf meinem Applet was verändert  
gibt es so eine möglichkeit für schleifen?? oder ähnlichem ?


----------



## SlaterB (10. Jan 2013)

Thread.sleep(400) wartet 400 ms/ 0.4 sec
mit try/catch drumherum, bzw. eine Hilfsmethode schreiben


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Jan 2013)

Du bist einer der Wenigen, die ihr Programm verlangsamen wollen...  
Mach ne Pause nach jedem Schleifendurchlauf. -> Thread.sleep(...)


----------



## xcaver (10. Jan 2013)

weis jetzt net ob ich das nicht richtig verstanden oder einfach nur falsch umgesetzt habe ...


```
for (int i=1;i<=500 ;i++ ) {
      try { 
     // ....
      } catch(Exception e) {  
        Thread.sleep(400);
        
      }
    }
```


```
Compiliere E:\Java\SPIELMASCHINE\bastel\Bandit2.java mit Java-Compiler
Bandit2.java:170:21: error: unreported exception InterruptedException; must be caught or declared to be thrown
        Thread.sleep(400);
                    ^
1 error
```

oder 


```
for (int i=1;i<=500 ;i++ ) {
      Thread.sleep(400);
      
       //....
  
    }
```


```
Compiliere E:\Java\SPIELMASCHINE\bastel\Bandit2.java mit Java-Compiler
Bandit2.java:150:19: error: unreported exception InterruptedException; must be caught or declared to be thrown
      Thread.sleep(400);
                  ^
1 error
```

oder so hab ichs auch probier ...


```
public void rattern(){
    for (int i=1;i<=500 ;i++ ) {
      
      
       this.warten();
     }  
   } 

    public void warten(){
       this.rattern(Thread.sleep(400));
    }
}
```


```
Compiliere E:\Java\SPIELMASCHINE\bastel\Bandit2.java mit Java-Compiler
Bandit2.java:173:33: error: 'void' type not allowed here
       this.rattern(Thread.sleep(400));
                                ^
1 error
```


----------



## Firephoenix (10. Jan 2013)

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
	for(int i = 0; i < 10; i++){
	    System.out.println(i);
	    try {
		Thread.sleep(1000);
	    } catch (InterruptedException e) {
		e.printStackTrace();
	    }
	}
    }
```

Gruß


----------



## xcaver (10. Jan 2013)

ich bedanke mich vielmahl=D


----------

